# Full Tank Shot JDM Style 2011 update



## King-eL

Here is my full tank shot update of 2011. Lost some of the fish while I was away on a 1 month vacation from Asia. Also sold some but got some new ones as well.


----------



## taureandragon76

Wicked looking tank man


----------



## beN

that tank is pure awesome EL!!

there is 2 many to list  

post more photos often man, you got some beauties in there!


----------



## King-eL

taureandragon76 said:


> Wicked looking tank man


Thank you!!!


----------



## King-eL

beN said:


> that tank is pure awesome EL!!
> 
> there is 2 many to list
> 
> post more photos often man, you got some beauties in there!


I just can't go to sleep right now even I worked overnight. Darn insomnia!!! Well got bored so I decided to take pics.

Only if I can get some cichla kelberi or azul.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I am curiously as to what you think the "poundage" of fish in the tank are. That's the only way to properly describe a setup of this magnitude. Is the lighting just spiral compact fluorescents? Can you give some details of the filtration/flow rates/ water change schedules? How often and what type of foods do you feed? I'm just curious as to what kind of budget and work it is to maintain a tank like this. I like this much better than your carpet of birchirs.  Awesome.


----------



## gmachine19

I should really drop by one of these days with my camera!


----------



## beN

the bichir carpet was awesome  hahaha


----------



## beN

yo EL!

quick question for ya...

your True Jaguar Cat's , what do you feed them??


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> I am curiously as to what you think the "poundage" of fish in the tank are. That's the only way to properly describe a setup of this magnitude. Is the lighting just spiral compact fluorescents? Can you give some details of the filtration/flow rates/ water change schedules? How often and what type of foods do you feed? I'm just curious as to what kind of budget and work it is to maintain a tank like this. I like this much better than your carpet of birchirs.  Awesome.


I use a LED lights to save up some watts but still produce a brighter view. Filtration is a 55g sump with two mag 9.5 power pump which pump water on both end of the tank at about 800gph on each outtakes. Each pump are attached to a 36w UV lights which makes it total of 72w. Water changes is every 2 weeks. Feeding is 4-5x a week, 2x a day. Feed them black tiger prawns, white shrimps, squids, assorted high protein mussels, pacific smelts, tilapia fillet, basa fillet, frog legs, frozen goby, indonesian floating frogs, sub-adult convict cichlids, baby snakeheads, baby jaguar cichlids, baby flowerhorns, sub-adult yellow labs and other sub-adult assorted african cichlids. Beef and chicken occasionally (Must not have any excess fats). You probably thinking why no pellets...? Pellets are too expensive as most of those frozen foods can cover the cost of pellets. Pellets are good but they don't last long and have to buy more and expensive. They have that smell too.


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> I should really drop by one of these days with my camera!


I've been telling you already.


----------



## King-eL

beN said:


> yo EL!
> 
> quick question for ya...
> 
> your True Jaguar Cat's , what do you feed them??


Whatever I listed at 2wheelsx2's reply.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Earl. boy that's a lot of food. The filtration in the sump is as not as large a volume as I suspected. What media are you using in the sump? The cost seem pretty reasonable and the routine management, with the exception of the food. Boy, that must be quite the budget.


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> Thanks Earl. boy that's a lot of food. The filtration in the sump is as not as large a volume as I suspected. What media are you using in the sump? The cost seem pretty reasonable and the routine management, with the exception of the food. Boy, that must be quite the budget.


I use ghetto style media consist of kitchen sponges (Those green and yellow) for trapping the first debris. But before it hits the scour sponge area, it goes to the filter socks first which is clean every 2-3 days as it clog easily. Then another layer of kitchen sponge on the bottom of green and yellow kitchen sponge (The one without the scour pads, just the sponge foam). Then I use a kitchen nylon scrubbers for housing beneficial bacteria they hold more surface area than bio-ball and probably any bacteria house available in the market. Cheaper too and you can get lots of them at dollar store. Then before it goes to the water pump a have another barrier of matala fiber sponge then behind that a barrier of another fine sponges that acts as a micro-polisher. The the mag 9.5 itself also have a sponge attached to it. Also whenever my girl buys her body scrubbers, once she is done with it, I recycle it and place it in my sump to act as disposable bacteria house also trapping large debris. Makes sure to rinse it though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha...The body scrubbers. Never thought of that. I use the plastic scrubbies in my FX5 too, but I don't like them in the smaller filters as they float and wreak havoc when I'm assembling the baskets. With the big baskets in the FX5 I put heavier layers on top so no problems.


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...The body scrubbers. Never thought of that. I use the plastic scrubbies in my FX5 too, but I don't like them in the smaller filters as they float and wreak havoc when I'm assembling the baskets. With the big baskets in the FX5 I put heavier layers on top so no problems.


Well there are two things that are good about a body scrubber. Rub it on a girls naked body or use it in the sump as a filter media. Both fish are happy. Lol!

I don't use any canister filter anymore. Too hassle to clean. Used to have 7 of them and I it was killing me. Gave them away.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

What did you do with the filter socks when you were on vacation, since they need to be cleaned every 2- 3 days? Wouldn't they have been clogged up?


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> What did you do with the filter socks when you were on vacation, since they need to be cleaned every 2- 3 days? Wouldn't they have been clogged up?


Someone was taking care of the tank. Or I usually just take it off. I sometimes place a canister filter to the sump to suck the remaining gunk when I'm away for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ah...ok. Thanks for the all the detailed answers. I want to sump my 125 eventually, and will sump my next big tank, so I wanted to see how other people do it. Is the tank drilled or using a HOB overflow? And how about noise? Are you using a Durso, or one of the many variations out there to quite water noise? Or maybe it doesn't matter to you?


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ah...ok. Thanks for the all the detailed answers. I want to sump my 125 eventually, and will sump my next big tank, so I wanted to see how other people do it. Is the tank drilled or using a HOB overflow? And how about noise? Are you using a Durso, or one of the many variations out there to quite water noise? Or maybe it doesn't matter to you?


Yes the tank was already drilled. Well if you look at the pics I actually have two towers of 4" PVC pipe acts as an overflow on each side of the tank. As for the noise, the sump cover preventing the loud noise also the sponges makes the the water that hits them lessen the noise. I used to place bio-balls inside the filter socks and it reduce the noise as well. Also a tight covered sump produce less noise.


----------



## mdwflyer

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## King-eL

mdwflyer said:


> Wow, that's amazing!


Thanks mdwflyer!


----------



## jay_leask

wow the monsters in there WOW!!!


----------



## King-eL

jay_leask said:


> wow the monsters in there WOW!!!


Lol! Gotta represent the monsters here in BCA.


----------



## jordonsmum

Wow.. I bet your tv never gets turned on!!! Amazing!


----------



## King-eL

jordonsmum said:


> Wow.. I bet your tv never gets turned on!!! Amazing!


TV gets turn on as I need to watch my sports in HD.


----------



## H .

Look good, man. what's your plan to add into this tank?


----------



## snow

Nice niger catfish you have. How big is he? They are one of the best catfish in the hobby. I have one at 19".


----------



## King-eL

H . said:


> Look good, man. what's your plan to add into this tank?


I don't think I'll be adding anymore to this. I'm taking this tank down and turning it into a sump by end of this year. I have a big surprise to show anytime soon.


----------



## King-eL

snow said:


> Nice niger catfish you have. How big is he? They are one of the best catfish in the hobby. I have one at 19".


The ripsaw catfish is almost 30". I don't see much growth anymore. His about almost 4 years old.


----------



## snow

King-eL said:


> I don't think I'll be adding anymore to this. I'm taking this tank down and turning it into a sump by end of this year. I have a big surprise to show anytime soon.


Are you making an indoor pond? Should be something big to have a sump that large.


----------



## King-eL

snow said:


> Are you making an indoor pond? Should be something big to have a sump that large.


No pond for me as I don't like looking down unless it's a girl. Lol!


----------



## rave93

is it possible to come take a look at the tank!? its one of the best hands down on bca!


----------



## King-eL

rave93 said:


> is it possible to come take a look at the tank!? its one of the best hands down on bca!


Yes it's possible when I'm at home. I'm away most of the time.


----------

